# 1941 Super Deluxe Schwinn Autocycle restored bicycle



## bobcycles

Recently completed restoration of the last year for the Schwinn "Super Deluxe" Autocycle line 1941.  Roughly 25 years ago
Blair in Wisconsin (stellar stand up fellow) offered me an NOS 41 Super Deluxe Autocycle tank.  Since then the tank adorned
a shelf on display until I got the bug in me to restore a bike around it.  Thanks to Igrinnings here on the Cabe offering up an 
NOS pair of US Royal Master WW tires some months back... the fire was ignited.  over 40 years messing with balloon bikes
I had never had a chance to aquire NOS RM WWs.  Perfect for the build.  So it began..Automotive single stage acrylic enamel
paint, chrome. nickel and cadmium plating, wheel building of Pat pending 40/41 matching drum brakes, Uber grail Dimpled Lobdell scripted wheel set..original speedo console and 1 year only Delta Buttons.....
on and on it went with the obsession to build as close to original as possible.  Color Traverse Green / Robins egg... uncommon
and just a knockout combo.. the photo shoot of this bike was fun...passerbys 'losing their lunch' seeing this beast out in the wild.
Pix for the forum!


----------



## Maskadeo

Awesome. Love that color combination!


----------



## ballooney

WOW....so rad!!  That is a stunning work of art Bob and my favorite badge to boot!!  Killer job!


----------



## catfish

Beautiful


----------



## cyclingday

Spectacular!
🙀


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Mannnnn what a looker
Bravo Bob!!


----------



## Junkman Bob

Frickin Awesome !!!!!!


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns

Amazing work Bob


----------



## 1817cent

Great work Bob.  Love it!  Get that chain on right though..😀😀


----------



## Nashman

Total eye candy. Perfect backdrop with the ocean. You hit that (another) one outa the park Bob!


----------



## nick tures

man thats nice, fantastic job !


----------



## OZ1972

Amazing attention to detail,  great job 👏


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

Makes my heart beat fast………..


----------



## bobcycles

1817cent said:


> Great work Bob.  Love it!  Get that chain on right though..😀😀



......lazy mans anti theft deterrent 😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## Old Iron Bob

Bob,  Very nice restoration, great color combination


----------



## Tony M

Outstanding!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

All I can say is  WOW,WOW,WOW.


----------



## Freqman1

One of my grail bikes in that combo!


----------



## rollfaster

Drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

WOW! that looks amazing!


----------



## tacochris

Beautiful bike....I wanna ride it.


----------



## Livmojoe

Dare I ask what reflector is used on the rack 😜
Awesome restoration Bob.


----------



## Freqman1

tacochris said:


> Beautiful bike....I wanna ride it.



If I were the owner I’d ride it!


----------



## tacochris

Freqman1 said:


> If I were the owner I’d ride it!



Hell Ide ride that bad boy everyday!  haha  Just so I could stare down at it and grin....


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx

Bob, that thing is sweet!


----------



## Jon Olson

You “upstaged” the Pacific Ocean!


----------



## Dogtown

Damn Bob is all I got to say!!!


----------



## Gimletbikes

Beautiful work, would love to see some before photos. Inspiring, man!


----------



## bobcycles

Gimletbikes said:


> Beautiful work, would love to see some before photos. Inspiring, man!



Before pix would not be spectacular.... bike was built from a variety of 1941 
Autocycle parts and pieces collected over years.  This one did not start out as 
a complete 'as found' original resto project.


----------



## biker

Bob, you outdid yourself. Now if you could get that crossbar speedo some loving, polishing, then its a perfect 10.


----------



## SoBayRon

The color combo looks amazing. Beautiful bike, Bob.


----------



## Schwinny

BOING !!!
Superb


----------



## stoney

Stunning bike


----------



## Drosentreter

bobcycles said:


> Recently completed restoration of the last year for the Schwinn "Super Deluxe" Autocycle line 1941.  Roughly 25 years ago
> Blair in Wisconsin (stellar stand up fellow) offered me an NOS 41 Super Deluxe Autocycle tank.  Since then the tank adorned
> a shelf on display until I got the bug in me to restore a bike around it.  Thanks to Igrinnings here on the Cabe offering up an
> NOS pair of US Royal Master WW tires some months back... the fire was ignited.  over 40 years messing with balloon bikes
> I had never had a chance to aquire NOS RM WWs.  Perfect for the build.  So it began..Automotive single stage acrylic enamel
> paint, chrome. nickel and cadmium plating, wheel building of Pat pending 40/41 matching drum brakes, Uber grail Dimpled Lobdell scripted wheel set..original speedo console and 1 year only Delta Buttons.....
> on and on it went with the obsession to build as close to original as possible.  Color Traverse Green / Robins egg... uncommon
> and just a knockout combo.. the photo shoot of this bike was fun...passerbys 'losing their lunch' seeing this beast out in the wild.
> Pix for the forum!
> 
> View attachment 1637003
> 
> View attachment 1637004
> 
> View attachment 1637005
> 
> View attachment 1637006
> 
> View attachment 1637007
> 
> View attachment 1637009
> 
> View attachment 1637010
> 
> View attachment 1637011
> 
> View attachment 1637012
> 
> View attachment 1637013
> 
> View attachment 1637014
> 
> View attachment 1637015



Are you looking to adopt a kid at the moment? I know I’m now 18 but I’m sure we can make something work(inheritance joke).😂😂. Beautiful bike, and I’d love to have it, but I’d imagine you wouldn’t be willing to give it away😂


----------



## JimScott

DND $625 and you pay for shipping?  
Stunning is all that comes to mind.... thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ernbar

Simply amazingly drop gorgeous bicycle!!!🥰


----------



## Billythekid

Killer


----------



## dave429

Is that original paint on the tank? As always beautiful work Bob.


----------



## bobcycles

JimScott said:


> DND $625 and you pay for shipping?
> Stunning is all that comes to mind.... thank you for sharing.




jim....let me talk this over with my imaginary wife...
will get back to you  ...she might just say "just do it!"


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

nice job Bob...


----------



## Mymando

I truly believe that anyone would be over the moon to own this fine example of 2 wheel perfection. Great job Bob.


----------



## Nashman

Mymando said:


> I truly believe that anyone would be over the moon to own this fine example of 2 wheel perfection. Great job Bob.



I am. Bob is my hero.


----------



## Nashman

biker said:


> Bob, you outdid yourself. Now if you could get that crossbar speedo some loving, polishing, then its a perfect 10.



Done, by the other Bob/new owner, me. Bob wanted to ensure it was recognized as an original part. I didn't "over love it", just buffed it some.


----------



## Nashman

dave429 said:


> Is that original paint on the tank? As always beautiful work Bob.



Yes it is. Thanks.


----------



## Ernbar

😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍 That is one drop dead gorgeous bike!!😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Nashman

Ernbar said:


> 😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍 That is one drop dead gorgeous bike!!😍😍😍😍😍😍



Thanks!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

The two tone with red pinstripe on this bike is just stunning!


----------



## Dodgerguy62

bobcycles said:


> Recently completed restoration of the last year for the Schwinn "Super Deluxe" Autocycle line 1941.  Roughly 25 years ago
> Blair in Wisconsin (stellar stand up fellow) offered me an NOS 41 Super Deluxe Autocycle tank.  Since then the tank adorned
> a shelf on display until I got the bug in me to restore a bike around it.  Thanks to Igrinnings here on the Cabe offering up an
> NOS pair of US Royal Master WW tires some months back... the fire was ignited.  over 40 years messing with balloon bikes
> I had never had a chance to aquire NOS RM WWs.  Perfect for the build.  So it began..Automotive single stage acrylic enamel
> paint, chrome. nickel and cadmium plating, wheel building of Pat pending 40/41 matching drum brakes, Uber grail Dimpled Lobdell scripted wheel set..original speedo console and 1 year only Delta Buttons.....
> on and on it went with the obsession to build as close to original as possible.  Color Traverse Green / Robins egg... uncommon
> and just a knockout combo.. the photo shoot of this bike was fun...passerbys 'losing their lunch' seeing this beast out in the wild.
> Pix for the forum!
> 
> View attachment 1637003
> 
> View attachment 1637004
> 
> View attachment 1637005
> 
> View attachment 1637006
> 
> View attachment 1637007
> 
> View attachment 1637009
> 
> View attachment 1637010
> 
> View attachment 1637011
> 
> View attachment 1637012
> 
> View attachment 1637013
> 
> View attachment 1637014
> 
> View attachment 1637015



Fantastic color combo, and all around a great build...


----------

